# HP Officejet 4500 Wireless Network Connecting Issue?



## TechNewbie489 (Jul 8, 2011)

So recently I put up a passcode for my DI-524 router so my wi-fi will be secure but since I did that, my HP Officejet 4500 cannot connect to the wireless network I usually use anymore. When I try to connect to it and enter the correct passcode, the printer fails to connect to the network. In the Wireless Test Report, it says that it fails the test of No Filtering even though IP filters and MAC filters are disabled. How can I fix this problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi TechNewbie489,

Some printers does not accept different encryptions, for instance, one printer could connect fine with WPA-encryption, while another one might not. However I'm unable to find out on HP's website any specifications regarding this.

What I would advise you to do is to try setting it to WEP-encryption and see if that works, if you're already on WEP, try WPA.

Also you need to make sure that the encryption chosen in your router (Setting is normally just below/above the password setting) reflects at your printer. If you chose WEP in your router, and WPA when you connect at the printer, it obviously won't work.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Use wireless & network HP Officejet 4500 Wireless All-in-One Printer - G510n - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Has how to configure your printer which appears to support both WEP and WPA.

Rgrds-Ross


----------



## amanda07 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey, sortoff have the same problem.

Here is my current setup and actions I have taken:

1) The "Officejet 4500 wireless" successfully connected via usb to my desktop PC running windows 7 and it prints.
2) I have installed the software that came with the product.
3) I have a Netgear router (WPA) connected to my PC with a network cable. This router has wireless capability.
4) Using the screen on the printer I could successfully connect to the router.

Now my problem is that when I plug out the USB cable, I cant connect to the printer via the wireless router. I dont have any antivirus programs to block the connection.


-----------------
HP Laser Jet 1020


----------

